# Swapping a 01 dodge v10 for a dodge cummings



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a 2001 dodge 3500 dually 4wd, with a gas V10, I have antifreeze in the oil and we have white smoke coming out the exhaust. I am assuming I have a blown head gasket, but not sure. Could something else cause this? This engine is a replacement engine we put in a couple years ago, not sure of the millage. I don't have a mechanic in our shop right now, so we will have to send this truck out to be fixed. The V10 is terrible on gas milage, probably 9 or 10 mpg. pulling a loaded trailer probably 5 or 6 mpg. Do we just try and fix this engine, look for a replacement V10, look for another gas or possibly a Cummings to put in to replace this engine. Truck is a good sound truck but it is 17 years old. Looking for advice Thanks Bob


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I would think the Cummins would be an economical choice, here at least that age truck is rotting out with good motors still in them. Would be good to get the whole truck for the swap, makes it easier usually.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not sure the frames will allow a swap from gas to diesel, motor mounts are completely different if I recall correctly. The will probably have to change wiring harnesses and brain boxes for sure.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

White smoke and coolant in the oil is likely a head gasket or a cracked head. Has it had any overheating issues?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If you're paying someone to do it, I'd be more inclined to just buy a diesel truck if that's what you want. Fix the v10 and sell or just sell as is.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> Fix the v10 and sell or just sell as is.


A bottle of Iron Tite and buyer beware.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

the diesel is a better choice, you won't see as big of drop in loaded mpg but diesel is more expensive. you'll need to buy a complete donor truck for this type of swap unless Dodge has a refit, to many items needed to make it work right. Best bet IMO would be to repair the gas, could be head or gasket then unload it, you may take a hit but new parts always helps the sale, then move into the diesel market.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Could it just be an intake gasket ? That would be a fairly practical fix .


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

endrow said:


> Could it just be an intake gasket ? That would be a fairly practical fix .


If it has an oil cooler, that would also be relatively painless.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Just wondering here, mileage has improved greatly over the recent years the best I understand or at least in the 1/2 pickup. Would a newer engine still work without much modification in your truck and bring you better mileage for little price difference IF YOU end up replacing it?


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Intake would be possible but a bad oil cooler usually puts oil in the antifreeze. Duallies are a different animal, friend of mine has a 6.7 and if I wasn't with him to see it I'd call him a liar, pulled a 53ft enclosed, and it got better fuel mileage loaded with 2cars then it did empty.


----------

